# Ruptured Anal Gland



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, lovely!!! The indignities!!! poor baby, he looks mortified...

I don't know if this is a recurring problem with Shotzey, but I had a neighbour who had miniature dachshunds, and she used to give them Metamucil. She said their problems stopped right away. You may consider asking your vet.

Hope all's well that ends well!!!!:


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the first issue we've had with it, but may become reoccurring, vet said that if it does we could have the removed? I don't know, I guess we'll just wait and see. I'm just hoping for a speedy recovery! I love all my dogs, but Shotzey is what I call my "Doggie Soul-mate" I can't stand to see him in pain.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Baby! Do you have any idea how this happened? Did Shotzey have a full anal sac that wasn't expressing on its own and he damaged the gland by licking it too much? What did the vet tell you in terms of recovery? Did they recommend a higher fiber diet once he is better? 

I'm sorry for your poor baby. He does look mortified.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CosbysMommy said:


> This is the first issue we've had with it, but may become reoccurring, vet said that if it does we could have the removed? I don't know, I guess we'll just wait and see. I'm just hoping for a speedy recovery! I love all my dogs, but Shotzey is what I call my "Doggie Soul-mate" I can't stand to see him in pain.


 
We had a dog with recurring anal sac issues; however, our vet discouraged removal of the gland because of a high risk of permanent damage to the anal muscles (I cannot remember the name). If it is damaged during the surgery it means no bowel control at all.  Hopefully it won't recur and/or be controlled with added fiber to his diet.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> We had a dog with recurring anal sac issues; however, our vet discouraged removal of the gland because of a high risk of permanent damage to the anal muscles (I cannot remember the name). If it is damaged during the surgery it means no bowel control at all.  Hopefully it won't recur and/or be controlled with added fiber to his diet.


Thanks for that info I'll definitely look into that... definitely wouldn't want loss of bowel control.... Especially at only 3 1/2 years old... lol


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, poor little guy. I hope he recovers quickly and isn't in pain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shotzey*

I am so very sorry for what happened to Shotzey.
Thanks for posting about it-I wasn't aware that could happen-it's good to know.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad things turned out ok! Poor Shotzey!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My mom is dealing with this with her small mix, KC, and her vet does not recommend removing the glands either. She was on antibiotics and something else for a while. She is taking her back now on a regular basis to have her anal glands expressed and feeding her a small amount of pumpkin with her dinner (which is how we found out its REALLY hard to find canned pumpkin now due to shortage last year). Once she runs out of the pumpkin I have given her, the vet told her she could use the metamucil.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Three of my dogs in the past had anal sac issues.

One was life long, we just took him to the vet the second he showed any discomfort. He would hide in the bathtub, or try to run away from himself.

One was just a one time thing, she would not move. I took her to the vet thinking she hurt her back or hind legs. It almost ruptured.

One went through a six month period, were I was having the vet clean them every 4 to 5 weeks. Never to have an issue again. I often wonder if that was when I changed him to a premium food. I can't remember. I also tried give him a piece of shredded wheat every day.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor pup! I can't imagine how painful that must be.


----------

